# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Collaborazioni coordinate e continuative

## chiara

Secondo voi, per affidare un incarico di co.co.co. ad un soggetto, occorre necessariamente un avviso pubblico (per conferire un minimo di trasparenza alla procedura) o posso chiamare direttamente la persona alla quale affidare la collaborazione? come vi comportate nei vostri enti? grazie.....è urgente!!!

----------


## domlizzi

Secondo me ci vuole sempre un avviso pubblico.... in modo di dare la giusta trasparenza alla nomina ....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Dopo sette mesi .... forse l'urgenza le è passata.....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    

> Secondo me ci vuole sempre un avviso pubblico.... in modo di dare la giusta trasparenza alla nomina ....

----------


## chiara

meglio tardi che mai..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
comunque io ritengo che prima dell'avviso pubblico, ci voglia un regolamento ad hoc (o anche all'interno del regolamento di organizzazione degli uffici e dei servizi), che disciplini le procedure comparative per l'affidamento di incarichi a soggetti estranei all'amministrazione locale (vedi art. 7, comma 6, 6-bis e 6-ter dlgs 165/2001)

----------

